# Fishlake ice fishing



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I hit Fishlake this morning with a couple of other guys. The road was open but very snow packed and there is about 3 feet of snow around the lake. The access to the lake was not the best and it was hard to find a spot to get off the road. We arrived at the lake at about 8:30 and there was already about 25 people out on the ice. We fished at a depth range between 18 and 25 feet just off of the weed bank. The fishing wasn't hot and heavy but by the time we left at 12:00 we had probably caught abut 40-45 trout between the 3 of us and we brought home a limit of 14-16 inch splake. Sorry, no pictures today, it was too cold for my camera.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

HighmtnFish said:


> The fishing wasn't hot and heavy but by the time we left at 12:00 we had probably caught abut 40-45 trout between the 3 of us and we brought home a limit of 14-16 inch splake. Sorry, no pictures today, it was too cold for my camera.


If catching 40-45 fish between 3 people is not considered a good day of fishing then I don't know what is. That's an awesome day out if you ask me, just 3 1/2 hours and lots to show for it. Good for you...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ill take that day of fishing anytime good job


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

how deep was the snow on top of the ice?


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeremy28 said:


> how deep was the snow on top of the ice?


there was no snow on the ice. As a matter of fact the ice was clear in a lot of places. When you first walk out onto the lake you could see the rocks and moss on the bottom of the lake through the ice. it was pretty spooky.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

I was there on the same day. It was way windy and cold. For fishlake first week of ice it was slow. Most trout we only 8-12 inches with the occasional perch or 16-18 inch splake or rainbow. The fish were hitting meal worms better then perch this year and green jigs seemed to be a favorite.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

we fished it sunday and didn't do too great and the clear ice patches seemed like they were thin for some reason. We were by the inlet coming in by the marina and when we were getting ready to leave, we noticed that the ice had melted where the water comes in so that it was like a narrow stream going through the ice so kinda scary getting out of there. My friend and i were debating about why some of the ice was so clear while other patches were not...does anyone know why this is? The clear patches looked alot thinner than the not so clear patches?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Ice thickness was the same. I was there Monday and was so tempted to fish on that clear ice BUT..it is WAY slick. We fished right on the edge before it got slick and I studied that ice. You could see bubbles 4-5 inches embedded in the ice. Would be fun to fish on and see your fish swim around you but you can barely stand on it to drill your hole. I saw blown knee all over that area.  As for our fishing we were going for macs in 90' and got 1 bite. Went shallow for perch and caught a good amount. Splake and bows are all over in the middle of the water column but I didn't really care to catch any of them. I want a BIG MAC...and not the heart clogging version.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

we only fished in the 40' range and its the first time i ever fished fishlake. I wanted to go deeper because you have more of a chance to get a Mac from what i've heard but my friend was being a retard about it...anyway, just curious as to what some of your (anyone that fishes fishlake alot) views are about the depth when it comes to catching macs? Is it extremely rare to catch a mac in 40-50' of water or are they almost always caught in the 70-100' range...just wondering


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Deepends on the time of year, and time of day. Those macs down there can be just about anywere.


----------

